# Avoid Wow Bao if you're in Minneapolis area as a driver



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Underpaid angry manager is there and she is easily hostile with drivers. All I told the employee at register was there is no visible sign outside of Wow Bao and all I see is American Pie Chicken something. And she comes out saying dude all you need to know is the address outside. And she gets angry and even adds you don't have to do the delivery if you want and then I can hear her saying in the back area "How do they even survive?".

Dumb low paid asshole woman manager doesn't know I am an IT guy and I usually hold an IT career which I an soon going back to. Just because we're delivering food in Uber they think were lonely and uneducated without degrees lol 😂. 

But what she doesn't know is I am top reviewer and popular inside Google reviews and Google places so I'll be leaving a bad review too. I don't care if Uber locks me out of deliveries.

Avoid the place guys. Don't even bother delivering for them. Their Google reviews is 3.0 stars and getting worse which is unacceptable for a restaurant.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> what she doesn't know is I am top reviewer and popular inside Google reviews and Google places so I'll be leaving a bad review too.


Post the link, or it didn't happen.
Anyway, she's probably the owner of "American Pie Chicken something" who's also running a ghost kitchen on the side.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Post the link, or it didn't happen.
> Anyway, she's probably the owner of "American Pie Chicken something" who's also running a ghost kitchen on the side.


What link? I cancelled both deliveries. You wanna see I am a popular top reviewer on Google?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Post the link, or it didn't happen.
> Anyway, she's probably the owner of "American Pie Chicken something" who's also running a ghost kitchen on the side.


Yep it was a Chicken place. Man you know so well.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

@Uber's Guber I'm about to deliver to a dangerous sketchy area and it's 2am. If they send me to the afterlife you will see me not appear on forum anymore.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> @Uber's Guber I'm about to deliver to a dangerous sketchy area and it's 2am. If they send me to the afterlife you will see me not appear on forum anymore.


You’re a sketchy driver, you’ll fit right in.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> You’re a sketchy driver, you’ll fit right in.


They find me cute lol and the pax and delivery customers give me high ratings. I ain't no 4.86 or less dude lol


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

At least in the Grubhub app, if you look at the notes, it will say that you are picking up from a virtual.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> At least in the Grubhub app, if you look at the notes, it will say that you are picking up from a virtual.


Instead of a note it should be a photo.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Instead of a note it should be a photo.
> 
> View attachment 626757


What the **** is a ghost of virtual kitchen?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ozzyoz7 said:


> What the **** is a ghost of virtual kitchen?


When you accept the load, click on the restaurant tab. If it is a virtual restaurant, it will say so there.
Virtual restaurants are created by brick and mortar restaurants to expand their footprint in the delivery apps.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Underpaid angry manager is there and she is easily hostile with drivers. All I told the employee at register was there is no visible sign outside of Wow Bao and all I see is American Pie Chicken something. And she comes out saying dude all you need to know is the address outside. And she gets angry and even adds you don't have to do the delivery if you want and then I can hear her saying in the back area "How do they even survive?".
> 
> Dumb low paid ***** woman manager doesn't know I am an IT guy and I usually hold an IT career which I an soon going back to. Just because we're delivering food in Uber they think were lonely and uneducated without degrees lol 😂.
> 
> ...


You did an excellent job, doxing the establishment. 5 stars!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ozzyoz7 said:


> What the **** is a ghost of virtual kitchen?


In addition to what Rickos said, could also be in a warehouse, home, someones garage, etc.etc.. After Travis left Uber he invested heavily in them which is all you need to know!


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> You did an excellent job, doxing the establishment. 5 stars!!!


Idgaf lol. I also gave them 1 star. I think they already know they're going downhill. Uber needs me not other way around so I ain't scared to mention their name. Rohit just asked me to come back to Uber and get on road again. He asked me via text message


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Sounds like Wow Bao is the Vietnamese version of City Wok.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Underpaid angry manager is there and she is easily hostile with drivers. All I told the employee at register was there is no visible sign outside of Wow Bao and all I see is American Pie Chicken something. And she comes out saying dude all you need to know is the address outside. And she gets angry and even adds you don't have to do the delivery if you want and then I can hear her saying in the back area "How do they even survive?".
> 
> Dumb low paid ***** woman manager doesn't know I am an IT guy and I usually hold an IT career which I an soon going back to. Just because we're delivering food in Uber they think were lonely and uneducated without degrees lol 😂.
> 
> ...



With all the complaining you do about issues with other people one has to wonder if the problem isn't you! 

Maybe it's time to look in the mirror.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Uber needs me not other way around so I ain't scared to mention their name. Rohit just asked me to come back to Uber and get on road again. He asked me via text message


😆 🤣 😂 yep, rohit personal went through records of all the drivers in your area and personally picked you to sucker back I mean ask to start driving again. 

While you see this as a badge of honor, the rest of us know it's simply an automated message sent out to driver who haven't been driving lately. You however are living proof that this type of harassment/marketing works. We now know who to thank for these annoying texts.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> 😆 🤣 😂 yep, rohit personal went through records of all the drivers in your area and personally picked you to sucker back I mean ask to start driving again.
> 
> While you see this as a badge of honor, the rest of us know it's simply an automated message sent out to driver who haven't been driving lately. You however are living proof that this type of harassment/marketing works. We now know who to thank for these annoying texts.


He replied when I responded. It was real human not automated. System alerts a real rep that I a driver haven't been using the driver app for a while


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Damn. And all this time I believed Rohit and I have a future together…


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Underpaid angry manager is there and she is easily hostile with drivers. All I told the employee at register was there is no visible sign outside of Wow Bao and all I see is American Pie Chicken something. And she comes out saying dude all you need to know is the address outside. And she gets angry and even adds you don't have to do the delivery if you want and then I can hear her saying in the back area "How do they even survive?".
> 
> Dumb low paid ***** woman manager doesn't know I am an IT guy and I usually hold an IT career which I an soon going back to. Just because we're delivering food in Uber they think were lonely and uneducated without degrees lol 😂.
> 
> ...


Dude this place looks like somewhere where you'd purchase cack. What do the kids call it these days? A trap house?


----------

